# ebay deals



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Post up those deals for the homies

spotted this decent looking 62 Impala hardtop project.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=ADME:B:SS:US:1


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here ya go

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1-25-MODEL-KIT-76-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-BUILT-1976-CHEVY-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

:biggrin: here are a few.. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-orig-63-chevy-part...itemZ6049071018

* this is a 67 impala not a 63* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-63-Chevy-Impala-SS...itemZ6050468515

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1963-CHEVY-IMPALA-...itemZ6049776934

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-Super-Sport-63-64-...itemZ6045341446


----------



## Benzilla (Jan 13, 2005)

'64 Impala & '03 Denali, ending in one day!
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbeth2623QQhtZ-1


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

Damn I hate EBAY!!!
1st I couldnt get a two door box cause I got outbid
and now I just got schooled for a 71 impala with only (6 seconds to go).
I bid 40 and i got beat by 42.01...


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1-25-Monte-Carlo-w...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Olds-Cutlass-Resi...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Monte-Carlo-Resin...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=6051560218


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

i have a 64 impala ss model built. that i will sell. i can put it on ebay so you can bid.


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Apr 21 2006, 12:34 AM~5283980
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1-25-Monte-Carlo-w...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Olds-Cutlass-Resi...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...


I just bought the MC with the chopper. Thanks for the link guy.


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

ebay auction
GLASS HOUSE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Apr 21 2006, 09:57 AM~5286334
> *ebay auction
> GLASS HOUSE
> *



:nono: J/K


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2006, 10:32 AM~5286604
> *:nono: J/K
> *


???????? :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MODEL LORD_@Apr 21 2006, 10:38 AM~5286656
> *???????? :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: I'm mrbenzo230, I'm biiding on that item. It's cool though, they'll be more :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

thats why i dont like this post


----------



## MODEL LORD (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 21 2006, 10:49 AM~5286734
> *:biggrin: I'm mrbenzo230, I'm biiding on that item. It's cool though, they'll be more :biggrin:
> *


Damn my bad homie check your PM


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Apr 21 2006, 11:59 AM~5286805
> *thats why i dont like this post
> *



it can be a double edged sword for sure, but anyone gets a shot.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 21 2006, 02:42 PM~5288388
> *it can be a double edged sword for sure, but anyone gets a shot.
> *



_*BIGPOPPA's RIGHT*_


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 21 2006, 02:42 PM~5288388
> *it can be a double edged sword for sure, but anyone gets a shot.
> *


that is very true


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Apr 21 2006, 08:16 AM~5284915
> *I just bought the MC with the chopper. Thanks for the link guy.
> *


Your welcome homie, If you build it -post it to see how it came out..


----------



## Draginchains (Apr 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Apr 21 2006, 07:49 AM~5284750
> *i have a 64 impala ss model built. that i will sell. i can put it on ebay so you can bid.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ill give you .001 cent


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Apr 21 2006, 10:27 PM~5290625
> *Your welcome homie, If you build it -post it to see how it came out..
> *


Will do
uffin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draginchains_@Apr 21 2006, 11:24 PM~5290863
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ill give you .001 cent
> *


theres always a hater :uh:


----------



## Draginchains (Apr 22, 2006)

hha hahahahah i aint hating on that piece of shit its worth what im going to pay for it and that is .001 cent


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

in case anyone likes these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Testors-1-24-Suzuki-Sa...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fujimi-Testors-Suzuki-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Draginchains_@Apr 22 2006, 02:24 AM~5290863
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ill give you .001 cent
> *



Funny guy huh?? :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

'66 IMPALA RESIN

'69 IMPALA AMT KIT

MPC 1975 CAPRICE 

1949 OLDS SMH RESIN

I Was Bored, So I Went On Ebay To Look For Stuff. Here's A few Things I Found. To bad I'm Out Of Money! Hope you Guys See Something You Like!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

some old LRBs

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Fall-2001-Lowr...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lowrider-Bicycle-Magaz...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

this so diserves a resto job  

http://cgi.ebay.com/revell-1957-chevy-noma...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

might be a 68, not sure

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-OLD-MODEL-CARS-BUILT...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/GMP-MONOGRAM-BUICK-REG...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

1:18 scale billet wheels 

http://cgi.ebay.com/GMP-Diecast-1-18-Scale...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@May 15 2006, 08:06 PM~5435068
> *1:18 scale billet wheels
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GMP-Diecast-1-18-Scale...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :0 Those are BAD. Wish they made 1:24


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 15 2006, 08:12 PM~5435123
> *:0 Those are BAD. Wish they made 1:24
> *


if they were 1:24 they wouldn't be posted in this thread


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/65-Chevy-Impala-Conver...1QQcmdZViewItem

65 impala vert


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

fuckin A! Not a good deal!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ADME:BS:US:29


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

wow, this guy has got some deals! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 

and look at all that good feedback, what a great guy!

bid em up people, I need some summer money

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiazQQhtZ-1

LIL member will get a 10% discount!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hmmm...do I know that guy..??..... :biggrin: :biggrin: Good stuff!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 24 2006, 10:59 PM~5492246
> *wow, this guy has got some deals!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> and look at all that good feedback, what a great guy!
> ...


_Is this another April's Fool in MAY!!!!_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 25 2006, 10:00 AM~5494094
> *Is this another April's Fool in MAY!!!!
> *


some are the box's only


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1965-Impala-SS-Con...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1939-40-Ford-Sedan-AMT...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-ERTL-AMT-70-MO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 25 2006, 10:00 AM~5494094
> *Is this another April's Fool in MAY!!!!
> *


lol, not this time, just some extras I don't need

I got some more stuff coming too


----------



## 1phatxb (May 19, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-58-CHEVY-IMPALA-CO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 25 2006, 10:42 AM~5494379
> *lol, not this time, just some extras I don't need
> 
> I got some more stuff coming too
> *


you got to dig deep down in that vault and sell me some of that good stuff you have. in that special stash...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

built 65' impala 

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUILT-1965-CHEVY-IMPAL...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 24 2006, 11:59 PM~5492246
> *wow, this guy has got some deals!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> and look at all that good feedback, what a great guy!
> ...



TTT


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 24 2006, 11:59 PM~5492246
> *wow, this guy has got some deals!   :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> and look at all that good feedback, what a great guy!
> ...


Just added some more stuff. Honestly, probably not a lot for you builders, but lots of nice vintage boxes and built up kits for restoration. That 66 Impala is still low! The plan I had for it to was to cut the top off to make it a convertible and either use the windsheild frame from from the Revell 65 vert (it's separate) or from Modelhaus (comes with a cowl section) to fix the warp. Then you can display it with the original 66 vert box!

It's stuff I been sitting on to fix up but I just don't have the time right now. I got doubles of everything already


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 24 2006, 11:59 PM~5492246
> *wow, this guy has got some deals!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> and look at all that good feedback, what a great guy!
> ...



tizzle


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 29 2006, 08:51 PM~5517092
> *tizzle
> *


BigPoppa, who was the FOOL who left you that negetive feedback..
Here I'll take care of him for ya :machinegun: raiduhnation ( 43) YOUR HISTORY!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

bleh, big misunderstanding that he fucked up with. I'm not sweating it, he's history, I'm just working toward that 99.9%


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Heres a nice one..

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-YEAR-OLD-1953-CHEVY...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@May 29 2006, 10:47 PM~5517826
> *Heres a nice one..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/30-YEAR-OLD-1953-CHEVY...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


It's being rereleased under the Model King line


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

some of my movies for sale in case anyone is interested
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZdrnitrusQQhtZ-1


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

A '66 SS vert kit:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...y0%3D%26fvi%3D1

Thought some of you guys might be interested in a true 1966 Impy


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 27 2006, 12:18 PM~5505451
> *Just added some more stuff.  Honestly, probably not a lot for you builders, but lots of nice vintage boxes and built up kits for restoration.  That 66 Impala is still low!  The plan I had for it to was to cut the top off to make it a convertible and either use the windsheild frame from from the Revell 65 vert (it's separate) or from Modelhaus (comes with a cowl section) to fix the warp.  Then you can display it with the original 66 vert box!
> 
> It's stuff I been sitting on to fix up but I just don't have the time right now.  I got doubles of everything already
> *


make sure you pack my 68 impala up real good!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 1 2006, 05:05 AM~5531514
> *make sure you pack my 68 impala up real good!!  :biggrin:
> *


fa sho!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 1 2006, 08:50 AM~5531729
> *fa sho!
> *


I've already got a hood, glass, and rear bumper for it too...can't wait to paint that badboy up :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 1 2006, 09:38 AM~5532465
> *I've already got a hood, glass, and rear bumper for it too...can't wait to paint that badboy up  :biggrin:
> *


shit, you got it done, you using the 70 under it? Or 67 maybe?


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

here's a 69
http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Chevrolet-Impala-...1QQcmdZViewItem

a built 66 http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-CHEVROLET-IMPALA-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 1 2006, 06:10 PM~5534742
> *shit, you got it done, you using the 70 under it? Or 67 maybe?
> *


prolly 70


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

check out this old ass regal probally not a buick but this model was distributed in 1959 or so homeboy says but its offered at a smoking good price and is in excellent shape if its from the era he claims  

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-1959-REVELL-KI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Saw this, don't know if it's worth it though:

1972 Monte Carlo AMT unbuilt kit


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

4 Homie hoppers for $33 brand new in the package :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/4-LOT-1-25-RADIO-CONTR...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 16 2006, 08:14 PM~5620831
> *4 Homie hoppers for $33 brand new in the package  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-LOT-1-25-RADIO-CONTR...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


uffin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

saw these, nice..

http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-Chevy-Chevrolet-i...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1952-CHEVY-PROMO-DEALE...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1966-Chevy-Impala-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Impala-promo-66-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-Buick-Riviera-Sil...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-CHEVROLET-IMPALA-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

the descriptions are lame, but if you look, you can see there's a 69, a 73, and some other rare stuff. Other people have seen it too and the prices are up, but if you got the $$$... 

http://toys.search.ebay.com/_Models-Kits_W...ssZarizonagal62


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

WOULD YOU ALL LOOK AT THIS :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Chrysler-Cordoba-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 11 2006, 09:31 PM~5757308
> *WOULD YOU ALL LOOK AT THIS  :0
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Chrysler-Cordoba-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Too bad it's a 1/32 scale


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 11 2006, 11:42 PM~5757389
> *Too bad it's a 1/32 scale
> *


yeah i know :angry: but its bad ass and would make one hell of a low low


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 11 2006, 09:45 PM~5757408
> *yeah i know  :angry: but its bad ass and would make one hell of a low low
> *


For the real


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

I've got some very detailed 1/43 Bosica wire wheels with tires for sale:

Single Bosica wire wheel

Three Bosica wire wheels

Maybe someone has a use for em.


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

this isnt exactly a model but kinda similar to models.. these usually get taken apart and reassmbled from time to time


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

either way.. whoever gets it is getting a good deal


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-55-57-Chevy-Subu...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1982-Chevy-Suburban-1-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-1974-Chevy-Monte...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/mpc-80-monte-carlo-low...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1978-CHEVROLET-MONTE-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-Pontiac-Grand-Pri...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/SEALED-1972-72-MPC-Pon...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draginchains_@Apr 21 2006, 11:24 PM~5290863
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ill give you .001 cent
> *



i wouldn't own that shit if you gave it to me.

























seriously! :uh:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

revell chrome parts packs
http://cgi.ebay.com/ENGINES-4-EA-283-427-4...1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/ENGINES-4-EA-283-427-4...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/J-FLINTSTONE-1962-PONT...oQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-VINTAGE-MODEL-CAR...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Original-Issue-JOHAN-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-1969-AMT-Lincoln-...1QQcmdZViewItem


A little different but would be sweet 

http://cgi.ebay.com/INFINITY-PRESIDENT-PHG...1QQcmdZViewItem


This one would be a sweet build butthe price is a little higher  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Lindberg-Motorize...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone ever seen a 73 elcamino?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1963-Aurora-Chevy-Corv...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm betting it's 1/32


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 11 2006, 05:58 PM~5949836
> *I'm betting it's 1/32
> *


that's what the box says


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Saw these on ebay, Not a bad price.. * 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130016370625


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 11 2006, 05:26 PM~5950175
> *that's what the box says
> *


your eyes must be better than mine, I can't see shit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 12 2006, 08:21 PM~5954950
> *your eyes must be better than mine, I can't see shit
> *


must be, lol

here, can you see it now?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

fuck, there it is. I must be getting old, I'm already cranky. Where's my metamucil?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 12 2006, 09:20 PM~5955292
> *fuck, there it is.  I must be getting old, I'm already cranky.  Where's my metamucil?
> *


it's right next to your orthepedic shoes!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 12 2006, 07:56 PM~5955464
> *it's right next to your orthepedic shoes!
> *


those will match perfect with my black socks and elastic waistband shorts


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and pccket protecter.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 12 2006, 11:25 PM~5955882
> *and pccket protecter.....
> *


he's old, not a nerd, lol


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*Saw these on ebay, a must have.. VERY RARE Orlie's Lowriding Magazine International Edition Vol 1 No 1 & 2 * 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130016954632

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130016955912


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

good deal on flocking

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=ADME:B:SS:US:1


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

clearing out some extra stuff, gotta get school clothes for the kids!

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiaz...1QQfsooZ1QQrdZ0


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 11 2006, 08:50 PM~5951236
> *  Saw these on ebay, Not a bad price..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130016370625
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Aug 16 2006, 01:08 AM~5977929
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Aug 11 2006, 08:50 PM~5951236
> *  Saw these on ebay, Not a bad price..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130016370625
> *


 :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 14 2006, 11:32 PM~5970048
> *clearing out some extra stuff, gotta get school clothes for the kids!
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiaz...1QQfsooZ1QQrdZ0
> *


69 Wildcat, all OG mint








Lincoln 1:18 sedan conversion from limo








5 of these


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 18 2006, 09:01 AM~5992916
> *69 Wildcat, all OG mint
> 
> 
> ...


POPPA i would love to build that WILDCAT ! But have no extra funds ! Best of luck !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 18 2006, 08:01 AM~5992916
> *69 Wildcat, all OG mint
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with the caddys?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

hell with the caddies ...give and offer for that towncar 

i know i cut more stuff than i finish but i have been waiting to see that thing done for some time ... 

and you better sell it to me cheap look its busted into two pieces :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2006, 09:31 AM~6130537
> *whats up with the caddys?
> *


sold them all, I got a few more, 30 bucks apiece mint or near mint with boxes


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 8 2006, 10:44 AM~6130614
> *sold them all, I got a few more, 30 bucks apiece mint or near mint with boxes
> *


what colors?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 8 2006, 09:50 AM~6130644
> *what colors?
> *


I'll check when I get home, I think mostly red


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 8 2006, 10:51 AM~6130649
> *I'll check when I get home, I think mostly red
> *


cool.let me know.pm me.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

check out the discription
http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-1964-CHEVY-IMPA...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1964-64-CHE...021426911QQrdZ1


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

if link dont work type this 1979 Chevy Malibu 2dr Hardtop 1/25 scale resin kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Chevy-Malibu-2dr-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Sep 10 2006, 06:16 PM~6144372
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN!!! I WANT IT!!! :0


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

*For anyone wanting Optima Batteries for your models.*  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130032238653


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Sep 28 2006, 05:20 PM~6265625
> *  For anyone wanting Optima Batteries for your models.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130032238653
> *


You need some decals to fit those bro


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2006, 03:23 PM~6265643
> *You need some decals to fit those bro
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the guys that buy them can copy these to decal paper and use them..


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

My women just bought me this for $75 :biggrin: :cheesy: 







this is what it looks like next to a 1/25 scale elco


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

thats freakin cool!!!


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Sep 28 2006, 03:20 PM~6265625
> *  For anyone wanting Optima Batteries for your models.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130032238653
> *


  Ends in 3 Days Guys


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

do people acctually buy this shit :uh: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-Chevy-Malibu-Alte...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 6 2006, 05:04 AM~6317361
> *do people acctually buy this shit  :uh:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-Chevy-Malibu-Alte...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


My dad used to build altered wheel-base dragster models. They are kinda goofy lookin'. They are popular with the old farts though. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 6 2006, 05:04 AM~6317361
> *do people acctually buy this shit  :uh:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-Chevy-Malibu-Alte...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


why not, gassers are cool as hell.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-Impala-Custom-Low...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 6 2006, 08:06 AM~6317713
> *why not, gassers are cool as hell.
> *


gasers are cool but im dont like the whole altered wheel well shit going on there


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i just found this 6 of the 59 impala convertables (revell)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=003
and 11 65 impala (revell)
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=003

thought beto might buy this up


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT i just bought a 66 rivi for 7 buckz!!! LOL! and im winning a few 30's bombs damn e-bay is addicting!! lol i better stop


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 25 2006, 01:33 PM~6442744
> *TTT i just bought a 66 rivi for 7 buckz!!! LOL! and im winning a few 30's bombs damn e-bay is addicting!! lol i better stop
> *


addicted for 8 years :biggrin: 

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...serid=poppadiaz


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

got a grip of old mags up for sale again

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiazQQhtZ-1


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

here is a resin malibu for those that wanted one.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Chevy-Malibu-2dr-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Well shit, the link aint working but there is one on ebay if anyone is interested.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Oct 26 2006, 08:17 AM~6447553
> *Well shit, the link aint working but there is one on ebay if anyone is interested.
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Chevy-Malibu-2dr-...1QQcmdZViewItem
hope this works


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

68 chevy impala
http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevy-427-2dr-Har...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 26 2006, 12:35 AM~6446753
> *got a grip of old mags up for sale again
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiazQQhtZ-1
> *


just added a couple of newer LRBs


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

bid quick!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1995-2nd-Annual-Indy-4...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HOPPIN-HYDROS-LOT-MODE...1QQcmdZViewItem



A LOT FULL OF PEGASUS STUFF


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...88534&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

HUGE LOT OF HOPPIN HYDROS

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250055779438


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

got another stack on auction

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiazQQhtZ-1


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 5 2006, 09:12 PM~6510237
> *HUGE LOT OF HOPPIN HYDROS
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250055779438
> *


This will be relisted soon due to the deadbeat buyer that didn't pay!!

*techniqueseastdallas*
David Flores
11410 Pagmill Rd.
Dallas, TX 75243

If your a member here..you suck :uh: You've also been blocked from bidding on our auctions


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1973-CHEVROLET...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 29 2006, 07:50 PM~6663111
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-1973-CHEVROLET...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


isnt workin, and this one prolly wont either.... this looks cool..

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIGHTED-1-18-MODEL-CAR...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Bad Azz Paint Job..*

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-PAINTED-51-CHEV...tem300053331577


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

kinda pricey but rare?
http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-RARE-MPC-CHEVY-SS...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

68 conv
http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-Sets-Gold-Wheels-Rim...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

when posting the links sign out of your ebay acct


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Why arnt they working???


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 30 2006, 12:15 PM~6667284
> *when posting the links sign out of your ebay acct
> *


goddammit, is that what it is?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 30 2006, 12:15 PM~6667284
> *when posting the links sign out of your ebay acct
> *


i was never signed in :dunno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

62 impala 4 your kids :0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-stro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-AMT-58-Chevrol...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 1 2006, 02:08 AM~6672146
> *62 impala 4 your kids :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-stro...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



Man I would love that ! Thats tight as hell !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 30 2006, 11:08 PM~6672146
> *62 impala 4 your kids :0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevy-Impala-stro...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


I LIKE THE MERC ALSO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man hes got all kinds ! Now just where do you find the pedal cars at to make these work !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=110065397619
:cheesy: kinda cool


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i know someones gonna want this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=220058723935


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice find---but I need a nissan hardbody truck, or a chevy s10 xtreme, or s10 regular like jevries used for blue in the face anyone know where to get these??? none at hobby lobby or hobby town or ebay


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 7 2006, 09:33 PM~6718932
> *nice find---but I need a nissan hardbody truck, or a chevy s10 xtreme, or s10 regular like jevries used for blue in the face anyone know where to get these??? none at hobby lobby or hobby town or ebay
> *


hit up 1ofakind, he's got the s10 waverider one, its the box s10


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/JESSE-JAMES-LOWRIDER-M...1QQcmdZViewItem

jesse james car..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

this would have been nice for some of you, only if it wasnt 1/18 scale, maybe u can still use them tho, so here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=120061305141


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

trailor, 1/24 diecast http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250057794487


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

someone needs this, 1ofakind i know u want this for ur shop 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=200055472548


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

hey mitch try zellers! where i live zellers has a shit load of those and hobbie srores out here stock alot!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-VINTAGE-STYLE-FE...1QQcmdZViewItem

Resin Fender Skirts. Looks to be about 17 sets from the 50's & 60's. It's at $7.05 right now. 

If the link doesn't work, it Item # 190061518097


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 10 2006, 10:20 PM~6738643
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-VINTAGE-STYLE-FE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Resin Fender Skirts. Looks to be about 17 sets from the 50's & 60's. It's at $7.05 right now.
> ...


Thanks, kool items


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 11 2006, 03:06 AM~6739152
> *Thanks, kool items
> *


No problem!!

Heres a bunch of continental kits and chrome bumpers

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-MODEL-KIT-CHRO...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item # 190061513488


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

66 impala! :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...62406&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 11 2006, 06:32 AM~6739672
> *66 impala!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...62406&rd=1&rd=1
> *


but why!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 11 2006, 10:10 AM~6739979
> *but why!
> *


hit me on aim


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 11 2006, 06:32 AM~6739672
> *66 impala!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...62406&rd=1&rd=1
> *


Ryan you got a pm.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:tears: I WANT THAT. DAMN XMAS GIFT FOR OTHER :banghead:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lathe
ebay item# 220060972820

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...72820&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

not quite ebay but heres a car trailor for the ones wantin them:
http://www.amazon.com/24-Tandem-Axle-Car-T...=toys-and-games


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

caddi wagon ambulance-----I bid up to 15.00, dont really care that much so i wanted to offer it up to yall''
http://cgi.ebay.com/Johan-Fire-Rescue-Ambu...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

61 and 62 impala resin uptops :biggrin:


http://cgi.ebay.com/61-GM-Converible-Up-To...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/62-Chevy-Converible-Up...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Flintstone-NB129...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 10:51 AM~6890051
> *
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Jimmy-Flintstone-NB129...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey guys i have that 60 wagon with interior,i think i have 2 left,if your serious about buying 1 let me know...$25 shipped to you!...peace!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 3 2007, 12:38 PM~6891470
> *hey guys i have that 60 wagon with interior,i think i have 2 left,if your serious about buying 1 let me know...$25 shipped to you!...peace!
> *


dam 25.00 bucks shipped...thats a good price


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 3 2007, 02:18 PM~6891767
> *dam 25.00 bucks shipped...thats a good price
> *


I but both of them for 26.00 and you pay shipping ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 09:59 AM~6890094
> *:cheesy:
> *


Thats the same guy at Resin realm (mitymouse)


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I have one of those I need to build, thanks to Mini. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

140071310102 check this out its a big RIG


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 6 2007, 02:49 PM~6919587
> *140071310102 check this out its a big RIG
> *


Make a link !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2007, 03:04 PM~6919692
> *Make  a  link !
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...mZR40_W0QQfviZ1


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I dont know how . Thank for the link.


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

1960 Chevy Nomad Wagon + Interior - Resin Body (great deal)
http://cgi.ebay.com/1960-Chevy-Nomad-Wagon...1QQcmdZViewItem


60 chevy nomad wagon
http://cgi.ebay.com/1960-CHEVY-NOMAD-STATI...1QQcmdZViewItem



1968 Chevy Wagon 1/25 scale resin kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevy-Wagon-1-25-...1QQcmdZViewItem



Original chevy 2 wagon and droptop
http://cgi.ebay.com/Original-chevy-2-wagon...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0 
http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-79-Chevy-Monte-Car...1QQcmdZViewItem
79 monte carlo


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

chopped cuda wagon...... :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=018

thats a steal...


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

hey can yall find a rolls royce phantom


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ebay auction 320068983707

some funny shit by some Chinese dumbass


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 7 2007, 10:17 AM~6925130
> *hey can yall find a rolls royce phantom
> *


*What Year? here are some..*
http://toys.search.ebay.com/rolls-royce-ph...pZ1QQsacatZ1188


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Here are some photo etch sets for 62 & 64 chevys

http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Garage-2127-...VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s_promot_widget


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

1968 Impala

Fucker won't ship outside of the U.S, so I figured I'd post it up.


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

diorama stuff


http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-Japanese-Food-Sta...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diorama-Model-Kit-Poli...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 10 2007, 09:59 AM~6951763
> *1968 Impala
> 
> Fucker won't ship outside of the U.S, so I figured I'd post it up.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 12:57 PM~6952259
> *:0 :0 :0 :0
> *


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 10 2007, 10:59 AM~6951763
> *1968 Impala
> 
> Fucker won't ship outside of the U.S, so I figured I'd post it up.
> *


When i sell on ebay, my auctions say U.S.A. only, but if someone outside the U.S.A. buys it i still ship it to them. i just add a few dollars more to the shipping. It's not hard at all.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jan 10 2007, 09:33 PM~6952618
> *When i sell on ebay, my auctions say U.S.A. only, but if someone outside the U.S.A. buys it i still ship it to them. i just add a few dollars more to the shipping. It's not hard at all.
> *


Yeah, most sellers do ship outside the U.S if you just email. But he won't :angry:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 10 2007, 12:52 PM~6952779
> *Yeah, most sellers do ship outside the U.S if you just email. But he won't  :angry:
> *


*He SUCKS big time.. Wish we can give him negative feedback anyway..*


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jan 10 2007, 09:57 PM~6952822
> *He SUCKS big time.. Wish we can give him negative feedback anyway..
> *


:roflmao: bad experience?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 10 2007, 12:59 PM~6951763
> *1968 Impala
> 
> Fucker won't ship outside of the U.S, so I figured I'd post it up.
> *



Thanks for posting this up! I Placed a bid on it and as of right now i AM HIGH BIDDER! Hope i Get it ! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 12:10 AM~6953748
> *Thanks  for  posting this up!  I  Placed a  bid  on  it  and  as  of  right  now  i  AM  HIGH  BIDDER!    Hope  i  Get  it !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Must See.. Resin- 1995 Cadillac Limo 1/25 scale *
http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-1995-Cadillac-Li...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1973-CHEVY-CAPRICE-1-2...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*1966 Chevy Caprice 1/25 scale resin kit*
http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Chevy-Caprice-1-2...1QQcmdZViewItem

*1972 Chevy Hardtop 1/25 scale resin kit*
http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Chevy-Hardtop-1-2...1QQcmdZViewItem

*2006 Cadillac XLR - Resin Body *
http://cgi.ebay.com/2006-Cadillac-XLR-Resi...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

new page


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

1995-Cadillac-Hearse

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-1995-Cadillac-He...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

still dont work


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

:angry: hey, pape responded in replying page but will not responde in ebay deals :angry:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

here is the Item number: 300070652475


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

hey if it doesnt work just tgo to ebay and go to toys & hobbies and put it caddilac hearse


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Jan 16 2007, 02:17 PM~7003460
> *hey if it doesnt work just tgo to ebay and go to toys & hobbies and put it caddilac hearse
> *


here is the Item number: 300070652475


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steelers#1_@Jan 16 2007, 01:22 PM~7003524
> *here is the Item number: 300070652475
> *



That MOFO Is TIGHT!! :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 16 2007, 04:23 PM~7003541
> *That MOFO Is TIGHT!! :0
> *











:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 16 2007, 02:41 PM~7003749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEE SCOOBY IF YOU BUY IT, YOU CAN MAKE IT A WAGON.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 04:42 PM~7003765
> *SEE SCOOBY IF YOU BUY IT, YOU CAN MAKE IT A WAGON.
> *


i dont have paypal or a credit card  guess ill have 2 wait untill you do your molds :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 04:42 PM~7003765
> *SEE SCOOBY IF YOU BUY IT, YOU CAN MAKE IT A WAGON.
> *


But there is already a Caddy wagon in the works ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 1966 Caprice Resin kit......not really a deal but if you're lookin' for one. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Chevy-Caprice-1-2...1QQcmdZViewItem

item #330073899218


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jan 14 2007, 08:55 PM~6988125
> *
> 
> 1972 Chevy Hardtop 1/25 scale resin kit
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Chevy-Hardtop-1-2...1QQcmdZViewItem*


Thanks for the link. It now belongs to me. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Jan 17 2007, 12:47 PM~7013107
> *Thanks for the link. It now belongs to me. :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN PICK THAT UP CHEAPER, JUST LOOK.......


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Jan 17 2007, 02:47 PM~7013107
> *Thanks for the link. It now belongs to me. :biggrin:
> *


BUT why ??? your already paying 10.00 more. Why don't you just order it from the same guy ???


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

this would make an awesome kit 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-El-Matador-Show-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...73440526&rd=1,1

Also got a lexus for sale to
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...43424&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@Jan 19 2007, 06:03 AM~7028706
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...73440526&rd=1,1
> 
> Also got a lexus for sale to
> ...


pages do not work


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

lil monte carlo 1/64 with the front lifted and it is on lil wires made by revell

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-M-Carlo-1977...bayphotohosting


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 19 2007, 07:16 AM~7028718
> *pages do not work
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...40526&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...43424&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Parts-Bellow...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

those bags are nice, curious to if the bag itself collapses or if they always appear to be inflated.

and how they would mount


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Jan 26 2007, 12:14 AM~7089516
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Parts-Bellow...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


them are pretty cool lookin.... even better if they worked :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im lookin through their site, they got some really nice lookin engine detail parts


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.arrowheadaluminum.com/AC750A.html

i think these r nice lookin, looks pretty real, they got some anodized ones too


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

tilt steering column, mitch u lik everything functioning and lookin real.. this would be a nice add on

http://www.arrowheadaluminum.com/TSC01.html


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i like this "attention lowriders or custom builders" lol
http://www.arrowheadaluminum.com/CGS01.html


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-door-caprice-toy_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem


Kinda shitty looking but it's a 2 door box Caprice.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 26 2007, 12:35 AM~7089729
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/2-door-caprice-toy_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Kinda shitty looking but it's a 2 door box Caprice.
> *


link not workin


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:angry:  fuckin' link!!!!

Here's the Item number: 150084428671


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 26 2007, 12:44 AM~7089810
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/2-door-caprice-toy_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem]http://cgi.ebay.com/2-door-caprice-toy_W0Q...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...o%3D1%26fvi%3D1 here ya go biggc... 2 door caprice


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/TWO-Model-Truck-Kits-C...1QQcmdZViewItem nissan king cab and s10 1/20 scale tho


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-ERTL-1994-GMC-Sono...1QQcmdZViewItem i know someone was lookin for this kit, i think it was scoob... here ya go


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0
http://cgi.ebay.com/48-Revell-AMT-Monogram...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

73 hurst olds cutlass 442 resin
http://cgi.ebay.com/73-Hurst-Olds-Cutlass-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 26 2007, 12:49 AM~7089857
> * http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...o%3D1%26fvi%3D1  here ya go biggc... 2 door caprice
> *


1 day and some odd hours n minutes left on this 2 door caprice... its 1/25 scale...


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Two '66 Impalas (Original AMT kits UNBUILT!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...86505%26fvi%3D1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...09402%26fvi%3D1


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

CUSTOM WHEELS AND TIRES 1/25 scale *PARTS* LOWRIDER
Beautiful Gold Plated Dayton Wires!

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-WHEELS-AND-TIRE...1QQcmdZViewItem



REVELL S-10 LOWRIDER KIT 1/25 scale *STARTED CUSTOM*
Custom Bodywork And Hinging Started!

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-S-10-LOWRIDER-K...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Feb 5 2007, 03:56 PM~7182192
> *CUSTOM WHEELS AND TIRES 1/25 scale *PARTS* LOWRIDER
> Beautiful Gold Plated Dayton Wires!
> 
> ...



beautiful custom wheels??? those look revell to me


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Not Ebay, but worth looking at. Here are some nice kits & promos..*

1964 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu 4-door wagon
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DN

1965 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu 4-door wagon
http://www.carhobby.com/page1965.htm#Things

1965 Chevrolet Impala SS 327 convertible
http://www.carhobby.com/page1965-A.htm#Things

1968 Chevrolet Impala SS 427 2-door hardtop
http://www.carhobby.com/page1968-A.htm#Things

1971 Chevrolet Impala Custom 2-door hardtop coupe
http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DN

1975 Chevrolet Caprice 2-door coupe/ Dark Red Metallic
http://www.carhobby.com/page1975.htm#Things

1978 Chevrolet Monte Carlo coupe
http://www.carhobby.com/page1978-A.htm#Things

1980 Chevrolet Monte Carlo 2-door coupe
http://www.carhobby.com/page1980.htm#Things

1982 Chevrolet Malibu Classic Sport Sedan 
http://www.carhobby.com/page1982-A.htm#Things


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

1966 Cadillac super long 5 axle Limousine

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Cadillac-super-lo...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Damn i wish i had the money for that one!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Gold wires, tires, and gold conti kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/Five-Gold-Dayton-Wheel...1QQcmdZViewItem

If link doesn't work....Item number: 330092882797

$6.99, no bids yet with 3 days to go.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-AMT-CRUISIN-U...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/NISSAN-D21-4WD-DUALLY-...1QQcmdZViewItem


Just thougt i would post this ! LOL! I Know they are hard to find but alot of us want to build it anyways ! 


DONT LET TIHS ONE GET BY THE ARE VERY HARD TO FIND !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/L-K-RADICAL-CUSTOM-PIC...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/80s-oldsmobile-cutlass...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

really nice rx-7!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...75138&rd=1&rd=1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

never seen one of these till now,,,

http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-FLINTSTONE-CAPRI...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 8 2007, 10:41 PM~7440469
> *never seen one of these till now,,,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JIMMY-FLINTSTONE-CAPRI...VQQcmdZViewItem
> *


It's just this body without the fins.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres a deal for you vette lovers!!!!!

prepainted!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...04799&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 another good deal 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...47296&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/80s-2-door-caprice-che...1QQcmdZViewItem

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Chevrolet-Chevy-M...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Black 78 MC (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 12 2007, 11:21 AM~7461160
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/80s-2-door-caprice-che...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Chevy-Caprice-4-D...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-CHEVY-CAPRICE-T...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

300033029587 

160044536665

item numbers for those ebay auctions...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

go for it guys.... my wife would kill me if she knew how much i've spent in the past 2 weeks for this stuff....

http://cgi.ebay.com/1961-CHEVROLET-IMPALA-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1950-FORD-PICKUP-59-IM...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-IMPALA-SS-67-IMPA...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-IMPALA-SS-70-IMPA...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1957-CHEVY-BEL-AIR-63-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice promos...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-SCALE-1972-CHEVRO...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-SCALE-1973-CHEVRO...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-1958-BUICK-ROADMA...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25-SCALE-1977-DODGE-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS-P...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/68-IMPALA-1-25-MPC-PRO...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1-25-1963-Chevrole...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1961-Chevrolet-Impala-...1QQcmdZViewItem

original 60 kits unbuilt with skirts!!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/47-YEAR-OLD-AMT-SMP-19...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Cheverolet-Impala...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Chevrolet-Impala-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-SS-Impala-Convert...1QQcmdZViewItem

62 HARDTOP!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-AMT-1962-Chevr...1QQcmdZViewItem

ok now....i admit i got carried away but check out those cars!!!!! and the prices!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Got a few hilux kits up for grabs on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

TTTT for this one!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...47296&rd=1&rd=1

really good deal right there :wow:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

BWUAHAHAHAAAAAAAA

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=010

:wow: :wow: :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 24 2007, 01:24 PM~7543348
> *BWUAHAHAHAAAAAAAA
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=010
> ...



wow thats pricey for a model

in my eyes


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 24 2007, 03:28 PM~7543634
> *wow thats pricey for a model
> 
> in my eyes
> *


lol x2


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ya i know i priced it high.... but i did say best offer too, and if i get the right offer i will take it... ryan sold just teh body for $150, so i figured... lol

if someoen wants to spend that much money on it, they can lol.... :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok i felt pretty greedy about asking $200 for it, so i lowered it to $150!!!

more interest? 

:biggrin:



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=010

im trying to get more money for the show on the 1st... so i prefer paypal!

but i will take a money order of course!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'd say its a good deal... with all the wheels and stuff...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 24 2007, 05:09 PM~7543767
> *ya i know i priced it high.... but i did say best offer too, and if i get the right offer i will take it... ryan sold just teh body for $150, so i figured... lol
> 
> if someoen wants to spend that much money on it, they can lol.... :biggrin:
> *


non-paying bidder so far...i didn't sell it for squat. :uh:

but your's looks a little rougher then mine, good luck with the sale


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s_promot_widget


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 24 2007, 09:16 PM~7545476
> *non-paying bidder so far...i didn't sell it for squat.  :uh:
> 
> but your's looks a little rougher then mine, good luck with the sale
> *



ya im thinking about lowering it $100...


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

its a rare kit , that u got on here for cheap, you should just build it :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 26 2007, 07:40 AM~7552338
> *its a rare kit , that u got on here for cheap, you should just build it :biggrin:
> *



i might build it if it dont sell... but i need money for the stockton show! 

and oh ya, i lowered it to $125!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Item number: 160100493622

1:64 lowriders


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

My Webpage


My Webpage


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/JOHNNY-LIGHTNING-84-OL...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/PROMO-1979-CADILLAC-9U...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?s...ge=search&fgtp=

a lot of 90's caprice kits for cheap now....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 5 2007, 10:39 AM~7624609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN GET THESE OFF MY SITE FOR HALF THAT......www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 8 2007, 12:12 AM~7642037
> *YOU CAN GET THESE OFF MY SITE FOR HALF THAT......www.betoscustomdesigns.com
> *


cool ,,,,,,ill be making a order for at least some wheels,,,and a model in a week or so


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0 

Resin Cutlass Auction


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

70' style thunderbirds make klean lowriders........



http://cgi.ebay.com/Arii-31034-1-24-72-For...VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1972-Ford-Thunderbird-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Palmer-1973-T-Bird-Har...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

relisted this, with OBO on it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=010


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 10 2007, 01:34 PM~7656207
> *70' style thunderbirds make klean lowriders........
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Arii-31034-1-24-72-For...VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


I have that Palmer '73 one. But the box doesn't have a scale on it, and it's kind of a small box. I think it's 1/32, but I don't want to open it because mine is still in it's wrapper also. And if it's 1/32 I don't want to build it.

DILEMMA :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nothing majical about a sealed kit , build that shit.....


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 15 2007, 02:45 PM~7693815
> *nothing majical about a sealed kit , build that shit.....
> *


I know, it's not that I don't want to open it because I want to collect it or something. But if I open it and it's 1/32 I'd rather sell it. And sealed kits are worth a little more.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Some one should pick this up, I would if I had the money. '71 Rivi!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-Buick-Riviera-Res...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 320103707505


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...ADME:L:RTQ:US:1


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Apr 17 2007, 03:07 PM~7712248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can get the diecast ones in 1/25 scale i think it is, for like 10 bucks, that style and the 90's style


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 17 2007, 01:23 PM~7712725
> *i can get the diecast ones in 1/25 scale i think it is, for like 10 bucks, that style and the 90's style
> *



how much shipped homie for the 03 bodystyle :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 17 2007, 04:24 PM~7712734
> *how much shipped homie for the 03 bodystyle :biggrin:
> *


w/e shipping is... i can go double check on the price for you.. im thinkin i saw 9.99 for them..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 17 2007, 04:39 PM~7712857
> *w/e shipping is... i can go double check on the price for you.. im thinkin i saw 9.99 for them..
> *


i looked on the website, and they didnt have it on there, but i know their at the store, ill prolly run their today since i wanna see what other cars they got, ill snap a pic of them for you


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 17 2007, 01:44 PM~7712899
> *i looked on the website, and they didnt have it on there, but i know their at the store, ill prolly run their today since i wanna see what other cars they got, ill snap a pic of them for you
> *



LMK whats up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 17 2007, 04:47 PM~7712924
> *LMK whats up!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1974-Chevrolet-Caprice...VQQcmdZViewItem


I have 1 ! All new chrome ! 100.00 shipped !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS-4...1QQcmdZViewItem


LOL! BUILD IT ! 



















http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS-4...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1975-Chevy-Caprice-HT-...VQQcmdZViewItem

You got to pay to play !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT YOU TRYING TO SAY MINI......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 17 2007, 04:18 PM~7713141
> *WHAT YOU TRYING TO SAY MINI......
> *



I got 6 pm's today alone asking me where to get the promos i built ! I just thought i would help them all out at once ! :biggrin:


I let you and BIGGS do the 73 cause i don't want to false advertise


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

***** PLEASE....LICK BALLS.."SHOWOFF"..YOU GOT TO PAY IF YOU WANT TO PLAY!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 02:24 PM~7713181
> *I  got  6  pm's  today  alone  asking  me    where  to  get  the    promos  i    built !  I  just  thought  i  would  help  them  all  out  at  once  !  :biggrin:
> I  let  you  and  BIGGS    do  the  73    cause  i  don't  want  to  false  advertise
> *


David, your links aren't working, I think you have to logout off ebay to post them right


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 17 2007, 04:34 PM~7713248
> *David, your links aren't working, I think you have to logout off ebay to post them right
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-CHEVY-IMPALA-SS-4...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im listing a few built cars on the evil bay, so keep an eye out for me all day LOL 

heres one from my brother, a MOTHERS day 300c, he thougth it might sell for a ffew, cuz moms day is coming!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BEAUTYFULLY-BUILT-1957...1QQcmdZViewItem

LQQK LOL :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres another one for sale...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-FLIPNOSE-1966-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NONE OF YOUR LINKS ARE WORKING FOR ME ! YOU MIGHT TO TRY IT AGAIN !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

http://myworld.ebay.com/wagonguy69/

try this maybe?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i just won a 55 stepside pickup.....


:biggrin: i love last minute bidding :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 21 2007, 04:15 PM~7743461
> *i just won a 55 stepside pickup.....
> :biggrin: i love last minute bidding :biggrin: :yes:
> *




so it was you that sniped me :angry: :scrutinize:





























































nah just kidding, hoep ya like the stepside, i want one someday! :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 21 2007, 04:22 PM~7743495
> *so it was you that sniped me :angry: :scrutinize:
> nah just kidding, hoep ya like the stepside, i want one someday! :cheesy:
> *


i didnt see wagon guy on the bidlist....


my name in there is hartboy10 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 21 2007, 04:37 PM~7743536
> *i didnt see wagon guy on the bidlist....
> my name in there is hartboy10 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i said i was kidding dude, LOL, just messin witch ya :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 21 2007, 04:41 PM~7743551
> *i said i was kidding dude, LOL, just messin witch ya :biggrin:
> *


i know i just had to pitch you some crap back....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:cheesy: LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok now i dont have that name anymore.....


i just changed it....

kingsmurf1 

(my nieces call me KING SMURF so it kinda fits)


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-FLIPNOSE-1966-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


oh no, its been bid on hno:

someone else shoudl bid on it :biggrin:

lets see how high we can get this goin!!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:angry:

try this link 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...65837&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

YOURE THE ONE SELLIN IT HOMIE......


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 22 2007, 12:30 PM~7747661
> *YOURE THE ONE SELLIN IT HOMIE......
> *



i know, im tryna get you guys to bid on it


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

i see john yuhas is the bidder LOL Thats awesome


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i jut added more shit on ebay today, its a discount day so here is the link

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZwagonguy69QQhtZ-1


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

some stuff ending soon, get your bids in!!!!

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZwagonguy69


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

coming soon ...........


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey, i would go with teh second one, it has MACRO... trust me, thats what you want, i know its mroe expensive, but you getting what you pay for!!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

in the first auction, if thats the pic of the actual camera 
it has macro also on the lower right hand dial


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1995-97-Lincoln-Town-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

some dude sellin an assortment of seats...

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-AMT-REVELL-MPC-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-AMT-REVELL-MPC-...1QQcmdZViewItem

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it dont work


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

a couple tow trucks to go with yalls dioramas..

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-scale-1996-chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem


http://cgi.ebay.com/diorama-ford-f650-tow-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

for some of the guys looking for airbrushes for descent price
try looking here
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZairbrushsupplierQQhtZ-1


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 8 2007, 07:31 AM~7857232
> *for some of the guys looking for airbrushes for descent price
> try looking here
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZairbrushsupplierQQhtZ-1
> *



u sent money to taiwan before? lol i never sent anything outta the states :happysad:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 8 2007, 12:32 PM~7858376
> *u sent money to taiwan before? lol i never sent anything outta the states :happysad:
> *


yeah taiwan, honk kong, europe

as long as the feedback seems legit

so far so good

its not too easy to fake thousands of good feedback


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 8 2007, 07:31 AM~7857232
> *for some of the guys looking for airbrushes for descent price
> try looking here
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZairbrushsupplierQQhtZ-1
> *


I wonder if these are any good. I too am looking at replacing my badger with a gravity feed.


I just think the price is too cheap for a dual action .

You get hat you pay for I guess


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 8 2007, 10:55 AM~7858508
> *yeah taiwan, honk kong, europe
> 
> as long as the feedback seems legit
> ...



thats true and the prices are also great i think i might have to pick me up kit #6 :0 lol

u have one of these airbrushes?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@May 8 2007, 11:01 AM~7858550
> *I wonder if these are any good. I too am looking at replacing my badger with a gravity feed.
> I just think the price is too cheap for a dual action .
> 
> ...



exactly what i thought


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I personally dont 
i have iwatas
i was lookin around ebay today and ran across these just thought i would post them up since they "seem" good and are pretty cheap

but who knows....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

say this on here, not sure abut it though cause its R&R



http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-Chevy-Impala-Conv...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

HERE'S A KLEAN CADDY 4 DOOR

http://cgi.ebay.com/77-79-CADILLAC-FOUR-DO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm selling a bunch of old mags, I'm adding more soon.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiazQQhtZ-1


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

CUSTOM PAINTED 48 CHEVY 1948 CHEVROLET PRO STREET?
http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-PAINTED-48-CHEV...1QQcmdZViewItem


1979 Resin Body of and Olds Cutlass by JNJ
http://cgi.ebay.com/1979-Resin-Body-of-and...1QQcmdZViewItem


Mint in Still WRAPPED BOX 1988 BUICK REGAL PROMO Model
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mint-in-Still-WRAPPED-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

dont look like the 79 i had ,,,,my first car i had a 79 cutty supreme ,,,is it different?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/80s-2-door-caprice-imp...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ttt



> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 17 2007, 09:34 PM~7928040
> *I'm selling a bunch of old mags, I'm adding more soon.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiazQQhtZ-1
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

66 chevy impala original kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015

69 chevy impala convertible original kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

1974-CADILLAC-ELDORADO-SEALED-1-25
http://cgi.ebay.com/WOW-JOHAN-1974-CADILLA...1QQcmdZViewItem


1/24 Decals Bobby Allison's #40 1960 Chevrolet. This was Allison's first Grand National start.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-Decals-Bobby-Alli...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

Some vintage stuff

http://cgi.ebay.com/9-VINTAGE-60s-Muscle-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...10135&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Not ebay, But very interesting resin kits, like the 66 chevy Impala Hardtop and 72 chevy Impala 2 door Hardtop, 60 chevy Station Wagon, 1968 Chevy Impala Hardtop SS, 1964 Stock Chevy Convertible, ect..

http://www.modelroundup.com/resin.htm


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

http://www.33caddy.com/


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/All-American-Models-19...1QQcmdZViewItem

ebay
Item number: 130130129615

somebody grab it!!!!!


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...67796&rd=1&rd=1

looks to be in good shape


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-64-Chevy-Impala-ju...1QQcmdZViewItem impala


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jul 10 2007, 08:38 AM~8273930
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...67796&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> looks to be in good shape
> *


don't see many in that color either


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

guess i will see if this brings much?,,,,as long as it gets tsartin bid + shippin

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...94914&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbetoscustomsQQhtZ-1


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 23 2007, 09:54 AM~8369684
> *http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbetoscustomsQQhtZ-1
> *



All of hard to get stuff up there Beto ! Good luck with the sales !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 23 2007, 10:30 AM~8371153
> *All  of  hard  to  get    stuff  up  there  Beto !    Good  luck  with  the  sales !
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## brewskiche (Jun 8, 2007)

Im looking for a kit made by mpc called Superfly with crazy pimp excessories,it also came out as sweathogs dreamcar


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brewskiche_@Jul 23 2007, 11:02 AM~8371377
> *Im looking for a kit made by mpc called Superfly with crazy pimp excessories,it also came out as sweathogs dreamcar
> *


GRAND PRIX


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brewskiche_@Jul 23 2007, 02:02 PM~8371377
> *Im looking for a kit made by mpc called Superfly with crazy pimp excessories,it also came out as sweathogs dreamcar
> *


what kind of accesories??


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 30 2007, 11:28 PM~8013020
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/80s-2-door-caprice-imp...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

charlesroark

bad ebayer


----------



## brewskiche (Jun 8, 2007)

Im looking for 70s style stuff like diamond backwindows side exhaust,superfly headlite covers,cadillac castle grills exc


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/TKM-unbuilt-1-25th-res...1QQcmdZViewItem

80's eldorado jump on this shit homies!!!!!!!! item # 160140598123


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats prob one of their better molds, even if it is misshapen.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yea.... thats why i posted it..... the other stuff from them look like shit.....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 30 2007, 11:28 PM~8013020
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/80s-2-door-caprice-imp...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ...



6 hours :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

another stack of vintage LRMs for sale!

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpoppadiaz


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-FORD-F-350-DUAL...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 330160190360


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Item number: 330096883052


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Item number: 300147300874


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brewskiche+Jul 23 2007, 09:02 AM~8371377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one????


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 5 2007, 09:55 PM~8727062
> *this one????
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

check out these super clean and rare 69 impalas :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

is there a reserve?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 8 2007, 11:07 AM~8745356
> *is there a reserve?
> *


do you see it say "reserve not met?" 





nope!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 02:44 PM~8419990
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/TKM-unbuilt-1-25th-res...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 80's eldorado jump on this shit homies!!!!!!!!  item # 160140598123
> *



DAM that looks good for a TKM


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Sep 8 2007, 11:24 AM~8745959
> *DAM that looks good for a TKM
> *


hes got some good one s but the majority is badd


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Here are some cool wagons for the next wagon buildoff..

1961 Chevy 4dr Wagon 1/25 scale resin kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/1961-Chevy-4dr-Wagon-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


1962 Chevrolet Wagon 1/25 scale resin kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevrolet-Wagon-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


1963 Chevy 4dr Wagon 1/25 Resin
http://cgi.ebay.com/1963-Chevy-4dr-Wagon-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


1967 Chevy 4dr Wagon 1/25 scale resin kit
http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-Chevy-4dr-Wagon-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

links don't work!



> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Sep 10 2007, 03:09 PM~8759453
> *Here are some cool wagons for the next wagon buildoff..
> 
> 1961 Chevy 4dr Wagon 1/25 scale resin kit
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 10 2007, 03:18 PM~8759509
> *links don't work!
> *



x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

x3 but i found them 50 bucks r&r made


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

those wagons are nice to bad Im broke.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal (Jan 12, 2007)

heres a few i found 

old hearse for hearsedriver



http://cgi.ebay.com/1939-40-Ford-Hearse-1-...1QQcmdZViewItem

and a bad ass hauler

http://cgi.ebay.com/White-COE-Car-Hauler-1...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 10 2007, 12:18 PM~8759509
> *links don't work!
> *


i've got a trick that lets them work..... sorta.....

what you gotta do is click to quote him..... when u do that.... it shows you the whole address.... copy it and paste in the address bar to view it....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ford-Coca-Cola-Deliver...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 180160028895


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ford-AeroMax-120-Truck...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 180160030653

http://cgi.ebay.com/1960-Chevy-Hardtop-Low...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 180160024754


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1965-Pontiac-2-2-L...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015

Item number: 250171622143


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

75 caprice promo *Item number: 160167844125*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Caprice-1975...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

WARNING
HEY GUYS
just wanted to give out a warning on a seller from ebay
dont buy anything from MITILO
I bought 3 kits from him and he didnt send them and then after 18 days did not receive them so contacted him and the only way I got a responce back was to threaten him with negative feedback. so now he got a attitude and says the only way I can get my money back is through a dispute. who knows how long that will take. what a jerk !!!
so AVOID THIS GUY


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 

Item number: 120174714066 











http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-1992-CHEVY-CAPRI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-LOT-Of-Plastic-Mo...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 110183823637


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey bodine
are you looking for any decals in particular ??????
I have alot of nascar decals if you need any


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

this is an awesome ass lot of kits
http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-LOT-OF-239-MODEL-...1QQcmdZViewItem
my bad link didnt work here is the item number: 110183612223


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Oct 25 2007, 10:05 PM~9086504
> *this is an awesome ass lot of kits
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-LOT-OF-239-MODEL-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


No workie :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 25 2007, 10:55 PM~9086472
> *hey bodine
> are you looking for any decals in particular ??????
> I have alot of nascar decals if you need any
> *


naw ...ive never tried decals ...i was postin to see if anyone might want 

thanx tho


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...cTODAY.m238.lVI

Item number: 140174056460









]


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 31 2007, 02:02 PM~9125018
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...cTODAY.m238.lVI
> 
> Item number: 140174056460
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: 

FOR THAT HEARSE ABOVE

ITEM # 120177266586

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coffin-1-25-scale-Resi...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1964-Cadillac-Limousin...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 250183666543


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-TEN-MODEL-CARS-...1QQcmdZViewItem is this biggs stuff


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Nov 9 2007, 05:58 PM~9193238
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-TEN-MODEL-CARS-...1QQcmdZViewItem  is this biggs stuff
> *


link dont work ...item ##


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

got 60 HT.interior tube too shallow.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Nov 9 2007, 04:58 PM~9193238
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/LOT-OF-TEN-MODEL-CARS-...1QQcmdZViewItem  is this biggs stuff
> *



290179923207

Only if he moved to Georgia. What does it matter? Being nosy?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

I BET THERES A FEW SETS OF CRAGAR STYLE RIMS WITHIN THE TWO
PLUS MORE
look at this first ones other auctions.
GOT MORE CRAGARS!
150181735362

AND HERES "24 YRS OF WHEELS"
280172031866


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

1962 Impala hardtop

Item number: 170174444923


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 30 2007, 03:35 PM~9342632
> *1962 Impala hardtop
> 
> Item number: 170174444923
> *


I have three original hardtops and willing to sell two.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

What kind of price do they run?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 30 2007, 04:46 PM~9343266
> *What kind of price do they run?
> *


Just sold one to 408models, one left


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 30 2007, 04:49 PM~9343285
> *Just sold one to 408models, one left
> *


HOW MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 30 2007, 02:49 PM~9343285
> *Just sold one to 408models, one left
> *


pics?????


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

herb deeks wires
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...25824%26fvi%3D1


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

just got some :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MPC-1979-GMC-El-Diablo...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 270192989364


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

these are pretty nice kits.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Lowrider-58-Che...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

1960s/1990s Item number: 260191099179


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

110205237657

First kit is on ebay ! More to come ! If anyone form LIL Model crew or M.C.B.A. member wins I'll pay the shipping !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

linky no worky


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 12 2007, 12:51 PM~9435366
> *linky no worky
> *


its not a link.....copy number and paste in seach on ebay


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2007, 12:43 PM~9435290
> *110205237657
> 
> First kit  is  on  ebay !    More  to  come  !  If    anyone  form  LIL  Model crew    or  M.C.B.A.  member wins  I'll  pay the shipping !
> *


i bid a dollar. :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

buy em up

110207831780

110207845208


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

61 biscayne kit....

310009374920


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

59 2 door post resin with kit...

270197070715


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

got my herb deeks wheels today...... hellz yeah :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

47 fleetline

180197895394


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 21 2007, 02:31 PM~9502293
> *buy em up
> 
> 110207831780
> ...



TTT


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

360006834453

someone want a pinball machine in the back room of there dio lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i also found some of those big green dumpsters and a tv,vcr and stand


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

tv,vcr,and stand
250199787131

garage accessories
150163342457

im sure you guys will jump on these...electric car lifts
360007283343
360007554482

shop vac
250199794268


----------



## scrapping_mazda_mini (Nov 15, 2002)

to bad i dont use paypal was thinkin bout buildin a shop


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

i dont have paypal. iff i had the cash id buy one of those lifts lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 23 2007, 07:06 PM~9518136
> *tv,vcr,and stand
> 250199787131
> 
> ...


added that fukker to my favorite seller list for when i make my garage...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 24 2007, 12:41 AM~9518322
> *added that fukker to my favorite seller list for when i make my garage...
> *


  i knew someone would like em lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres one for you junker guys

110208570496


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

FIREBOMB CUSTOMIZED VW VAN MODEL KIT, MONOGRAM MINT Item number: 150195905640 
price: US $385.00 




:0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES A LINK TO MY AUCTIONS ON EBAY...BUY IT UP!
LOWRIDERMODELS AUCTIONS


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

that my old rivi?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nope..its not ur old rivi


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

herb deeks

160186425824


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1970-DODGE-...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/revell-low-rider-57-ch...1QQcmdZViewItem


200194192586


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Casket-Table-FOR...1QQcmdZViewItem for the people who r building a hearse
never mind on this one sorry guys


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

look what i found on ebay
item number 130192045035


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are couple .

1964 Chevy Impala Hardtop Lowrider 2`n1 Revell 2574 Item number: 220193734907 

*NIB* RMX 1:25 '65 Chevy Lowrider Model Kit #85-2515 Item number: 230215241118


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

*1939 CHEVY 4 DOOR 1/25 scale resin kit item# 330210045881*
http://cgi.ebay.com/1939-CHEVY-4-DOOR-1-25...1QQcmdZViewItem



*66 chevy ss 2/ dr ht resin 1/25 item# 300197177784*
http://cgi.ebay.com/66-chevy-ss-2-dr-ht-re...1QQcmdZViewItem



*1963 CHEVY WAGON 1/25 scale resin kit item# 230221227008*
http://cgi.ebay.com/1963-CHEVY-WAGON-1-25-...1QQcmdZViewItem


*1958 Chevy Convertable Boot 1/25 scale Resin item# 250214360434*
http://cgi.ebay.com/1958-Chevy-Convertable...1QQcmdZViewItem


*1959 Chevy Convertable Boot 1/25 scale Resin item# 250214359212*
http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-Chevy-Convertable...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

if link does not respond use item number


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

1977-79-Lincoln-Mk-V-Resin-Model-Kit-1-25-Promo-Scale #260212305445

1968-Lincoln-Mk-III-Resin-Model-Kit-1-25-Promo-#260212304749



LINCOLN-CONTINENTAL-MK-IV-RESIN-FUNNY-CAR-BODY-KIT_#150174628704


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

32-year-old-MPC-1976-Chevy-Caprice-3in1-customizing-#310021400370


REVELL-SNAP-TITE-CHEVROLET-CAPRICE-POLICE-CAR-1-25th_#330212279981

my bad homies i just seen some good kits and thought it should be shown  ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

links not working ...item number?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Links don't work homie.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dammit 1 sec


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

yup you HAVE to put the item #s cuz the links NEVER work


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

the lincoln is item # 260212305445

its made by TKM models . I dont know if they are any good or not.
I would rather not take a chance and wait until either beto or twinn comes out with it. then you know it will be right.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds good to me ^^^


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

180215403200

53 ford pickup with car hauler


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbetoscustoms


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZbetoscustoms


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Here's a caddy for you caddy lovers. From my freind LEN @ fantastic plastic


http://cgi.ebay.com/64-CADILLAC-COUPE-de-V...1742.m153.l1262


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Welcome-Back-Kotter-Sw...emZ260213581738

i want it so fukin bad dammit here homies bid away.........  its a keeper


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 21 2008, 08:33 PM~10000241
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Welcome-Back-Kotter-Sw...emZ260213581738
> 
> i want it so fukin bad dammit here homies bid away.........  its a keeper
> *


... i have one :biggrin: lol


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam you ^ lol


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

1962 CHEVY AMBULANCE . 1/25 resin kit
Ebay Item number: 230232691474


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

If I had the $ it would be all mine!! But seems I can't afford it I'd like to see one of you guys get it!!!!

 Item number: 260249261101


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Item number: 190227235932

Item number: 190227235059

Item number: 190227235155

Item number: 190227235229

Item number: 190227235179

Item number: 190227235271

Item number: 190227235334

Item number: 190227235364


----------



## C.M.B.I. (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 11 2008, 12:29 PM~10846352
> *If I had the $ it would be all mine!! But seems I can't afford it I'd like to see one of you guys get it!!!!
> 
> Item number: 260249261101
> *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

1975 Cadillac Coupe DeVille Resin Model Kit 1/25 Scale 
Item number: 260257469456 


check out the a-pillers, there bowed out.
1978 Cadillac Stretch Limousine 
Item number: 160256636834 


For the GMC lovers.
1950 GMC Conversion Kit For AMT 50 Chevrolet 
Item number: 270251007131


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250264270662


Item number: 250264270662


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

mickey thompson wheels n tires

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250264388220


Item number: 250264388220


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250264334231



Item number: 250264334231


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

ok..i kno someone on here can use this!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Chevrolet-Caprice-Coup...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

hey yall im selling a ps2 with 23 games, 21 magazines, 1 memory card, 2 dualshock controllers, ps2 bag, gta vice city stories poster,and all the cords. if interested give me a pm


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250266153101


Item number: 250266153101


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250266148921

Item number: 250266148921


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250266093837


Item number: 250266093837


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...s=tab%3DSelling


item number: 250270445986


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=250273073289


Item number: 250273073289


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

some pinups for you guys with garage dios!!!

140260889644

140260889303

140260889471

140260889957

140260889797


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://stores.ebay.com/Larry-G-Scale_W0QQs...xQ3amesstQQtZkm

store full of diorama stuff


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

cool ass dune buggy

360082442423


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 28 2008, 11:09 PM~11468469
> *http://stores.ebay.com/Larry-G-Scale_W0QQs...xQ3amesstQQtZkm
> 
> store full of diorama stuff
> *


I got my working jack stands from him.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BIG BODY HEARSE.............
http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-94-Cadillac-Landa...A1%7C240%3A1318

BIG BODY LIMO..........................
http://cgi.ebay.com/1994-Cadillac-Limousin...id=p3911.c0.m14


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWA:IT&ih=014


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

i wish i had the paper handy for this 1 ! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/101-MODELS-BUILD-UP-PR...A1%7C240%3A1318


Item number: 200276216953


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ got dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm x2


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2008, 06:40 PM~12204902
> *i  wish  i  had  the  paper  handy  for  this  1  !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/101-MODELS-BUILD-UP-PR...A1%7C240%3A1318
> ...


WOW :0 that would be badass!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

monogram 59 cadillac

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MONOGRAM-59-CADIL...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

that would be one hell of a score, and the starting bid was only $1, with a reserve i'm sure


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2008, 06:40 PM~12204902
> *i  wish  i  had  the  paper  handy  for  this  1  !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/101-MODELS-BUILD-UP-PR...A1%7C240%3A1318
> ...


only good stuff is the Johan. I put my bid in


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 19 2008, 11:32 PM~12206725
> *only good stuff is the Johan.  I put my bid in
> *


damn you :biggrin: both them hearses would fit nicely in my collection, and both 454 ss's


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

only thing i want is the 60s chrylser police car and one of them furys converts


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

screw it, i put my bid in :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 19 2008, 10:50 PM~12207688
> *screw it, i put my bid in  :biggrin:
> *


tempting, but I'm done. I'll be stuck with 4 Dodge Stealths and all that other crap no one wants. Shipping all that is scary, 90 bucks!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2008, 08:40 PM~12204902
> *i  wish  i  had  the  paper  handy  for  this  1  !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/101-MODELS-BUILD-UP-PR...A1%7C240%3A1318
> ...


guy has multiple actions for models also


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Nov 20 2008, 02:23 PM~12212246
> *guy has multiple actions for models also
> *


everything else is shitloads of Nascar though, this is the only good one


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 Snipe!!!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

DAMN I WANT THOSE 101 KITS


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2008, 06:40 PM~12204902
> *i  wish  i  had  the  paper  handy  for  this  1  !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/101-MODELS-BUILD-UP-PR...A1%7C240%3A1318
> ...


some nice shit in there! it jumped in price quick to!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 22 2008, 02:56 PM~12230138
> *some nice shit in there!  it jumped in price quick to!!
> *


 :0 it went fro $547


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

WOW.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT'S WHAT MOST OF THEM PEOPLE ON E-BAY DO. HAVE ONE OF THEIR HOMIE'S JUMP THE PRICE UP IF THEY HAVENT GOT WHAT THEY MIGHT BE ASKING FOR. THEY SHOULD JUST PUT E RESERVE.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 22 2008, 01:30 PM~12230312
> *:0 it went fro $547
> *



That's about 6.50 a model with shipping. Not bad I guess, they can make half thier money back with the Johan kits.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 22 2008, 11:47 PM~12233206
> *That's about 6.50 a model with shipping.  Not bad I guess, they can make half thier money back with the Johan kits.
> *


depends on who bought it and if they know what they're doin


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

item #170282042804


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HERES AN OG PROMO...............http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=190270230655


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres a badass tow truck. if i had the cashola id get it

330287653932


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

The Monte,s are Coming.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEWN:IT&ih=012

I reserved 2  
Get that shit while you can.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/thechevelleman

lol, look who's trying to make some money back


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 1 2008, 07:21 PM~12305731
> *http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/thechevelleman
> 
> lol, look who's trying to make some money back
> *


LOL


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

Here are some resins on ebay

67 IMPALA SMALL BLOCK HOOD RESIN 1/25
Item number: 380096319090 
http://cgi.ebay.com/67-IMPALA-SMALL-BLOCK-...A1%7C240%3A1318


RESIN CASTED CHEVY / GMC CREW CAB FOUR DOOR DUALLY
Item number: 190279948618
http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-CASTED-CHEVY-GMC...A1%7C240%3A1318


resin casted 1967 CAPRICE
Item number: 190275427182
http://cgi.ebay.com/resin-casted-1967-CAPR...A1%7C240%3A1318


1974 Monte Carlo 1/25 resin body
Item number: 200299229616
http://cgi.ebay.com/1974-Monte-Carlo-1-25-...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Item number: 130284789165


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2009, 07:36 PM~13053947
> *Item number: 130284789165
> *


 69 :biggrin: can we get a link? 2 it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2009, 09:36 PM~13053947
> *Item number: 130284789165
> *


HE'S ALSO GOT A SET OF THOSE BIO HAZZARD WHEELS SOME ONE SAID THAT ARE HARD TO GET CAUSE THE COMPANY WENT BELLY UP !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Item number: 120374872714


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 19 2009, 06:38 PM~13053979
> *69 :biggrin:  can we get a link? 2 it?
> *


Streakmarking :cheesy: Link it yourself! Theres the item # ^


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

Item number:	170301980641


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 19 2009, 09:43 PM~13054030
> *Item number: 120374872714
> *


ALOT OF NICE CHEAP PHOTO ETCHING !


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I dont have a link but i do have a tip for you guys.When you are looking for a johan ambulance or hearse try searching for "cadillac model kits" i got my ambulance for $40.00 by doing this.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1967-CHEVY-SUBURBAN-1-...%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

The link above...look at the sellers store...lots of cool shit


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MODELHAUS-1975-CHEVY-I...%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

This guy has all kinds of continental wheels rag tops exaust pipes and some other randome stuff

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Model-Car-Junkyard


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn you dont show everyone


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 26 2009, 01:16 PM~13118945
> *damn you dont show everyone
> *


no kidding, lol I was high bid


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Cadillac Big Body Limo 

http://cgi.ebay.de/1-25-1994-Cadillac-Limo...A1%7C240%3A1318

66 Impala 4 door

http://cgi.ebay.de/1965-CHEVY-4-DOOR-SEDAN...A1%7C240%3A1318

58 Impala Wagon 2 door

http://cgi.ebay.de/1958-CHEVY-2-DOOR-WAGON...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 27 2009, 11:36 AM~13128989
> *Cadillac Big Body Limo
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/1-25-1994-Cadillac-Limo...A1%7C240%3A1318
> ...



50 bucks for that limo is not bad at all


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Anyone knows this stuff here ??
Is this the same Flocking that all other use ???

He has many different colors for a low price !

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:X:eRTM:US:1123


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 27 2009, 03:23 PM~13130315
> *Anyone knows this stuff here ??
> Is this the same Flocking that all other use ???
> 
> ...





Same guy....5 oz shipped for 13.85
http://cgi.ebay.com/BIG-SAVINGS-5-VARIOUS-...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

johan hearse
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jo-Han-model-kit-car-C...%3A1%7C294%3A50

johan ambulance
http://cgi.ebay.com/Jo-Han-model-kit-car-C...%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 28 2009, 12:27 AM~13135366
> *johan hearse
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Jo-Han-model-kit-car-C...%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> ...



$ holy shit!! 30.00 shipping???


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

One of each is good enough for me so i passed it on to you guys


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 27 2009, 11:30 PM~13135400
> *$ holy shit!! 30.00 shipping???
> *


from germany


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 28 2009, 12:54 AM~13135599
> *from germany
> *


still shouldnt be that much? ive had packages sent from australia for like 12.00.
great britain for under 20.00 


seems high.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-SE-1-25-1957-CH...%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

here's another 1 !

http://cgi.ebay.com/1978-Ford-LTD-4-dr-AAM...%3A1%7C294%3A50

so if the true story is only 18 were casted then there are now 15 unaccounted 78 ltd resin !


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ENTIRE-EBAY-STORE-30K-...%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

1948 Chevrolet Barnette Hearse Resin Body $5 starting bid...$5 shipping just listed...not into these or else I don't think that I would tell anyone about this...


http://cgi.ebay.com/1948-Chevrolet-Barnett...A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

'67 Street Machine (lowered suspension + ICE)
http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-ERTL-1967-Chevrole...%3A1%7C294%3A50

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-1967-Chevy-Impala-...%3A2%7C294%3A50

Jump on 'em.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS GUY IS HOLDING A TON OF GOOD SHIT ! I'VE KNOWN HIM FROM YEARS ! SAVE THIS LINK AND CHECK SOME OF HIS STUFF OUT !

http://myworld.ebay.com/spotlight-hobbies/

HE USE TO OWN THE HOBBY HEAVEN MAIL ORDER STORE FROM THE 80'S- 2006 BUT CLOSED UP ! STILL HAS A TON OF SHIT HE PUTS UP ON THE BAY !


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2009, 11:41 PM~13172718
> *THIS  GUY  IS  HOLDING  A  TON  OF  GOOD  SHIT !  I'VE  KNOWN  HIM  FROM  YEARS  !  SAVE  THIS  LINK  AND    CHECK  SOME  OF  HIS  STUFF  OUT !
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/spotlight-hobbies/
> ...


HOLY CRAP!!!! dude has a bunch of stuff I want.....JESUS...Especially this..


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

WE STILL GOT THE BEST SPOT AROUND. WE ARE A POWER SELLER AND ARE
COLLECTORS CHOICE INC.WE PROVIDE THE BEST PRICES.WE ARE WORLD WIDE DISTRIBUTOR IN COLLECTABLES.HOT WHEELS,JADA TOYS,MAISTO,REVELL,LINDBERG,HOMIES,MASTER REPLICAS,TESTORS,AMT,ERTL,JOHNNY LIGHTNING,TOMY,PEEK A POOH,BARBIE,MATTEL,ACTION FIGURES,DIE CAST,MODEL KITS,LOCTERS,HOOD HOUNDS,AND MUCH MORE!!!!! 




http://stores.ebay.com/COLLECTORSCHOICETOYS-HOBBIESINC


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2009, 11:55 PM~13172972
> *WE STILL GOT THE BEST SPOT AROUND. WE ARE A POWER SELLER AND ARE
> COLLECTORS CHOICE INC.WE PROVIDE THE BEST PRICES.WE ARE WORLD WIDE DISTRIBUTOR IN COLLECTABLES.HOT WHEELS,JADA TOYS,MAISTO,REVELL,LINDBERG,HOMIES,MASTER REPLICAS,TESTORS,AMT,ERTL,JOHNNY LIGHTNING,TOMY,PEEK A POOH,BARBIE,MATTEL,ACTION FIGURES,DIE CAST,MODEL KITS,LOCTERS,HOOD HOUNDS,AND MUCH MORE!!!!!
> 
> ...




TRU THAT ~ YOU NEED TO POST A PIC OF THE WAREHOUSE BIGGS ! THESE CATS WOULD FLIP ! :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2009, 11:55 PM~13172972
> *WE STILL GOT THE BEST SPOT AROUND. WE ARE A POWER SELLER AND ARE
> COLLECTORS CHOICE INC.WE PROVIDE THE BEST PRICES.WE ARE WORLD WIDE DISTRIBUTOR IN COLLECTABLES.HOT WHEELS,JADA TOYS,MAISTO,REVELL,LINDBERG,HOMIES,MASTER REPLICAS,TESTORS,AMT,ERTL,JOHNNY LIGHTNING,TOMY,PEEK A POOH,BARBIE,MATTEL,ACTION FIGURES,DIE CAST,MODEL KITS,LOCTERS,HOOD HOUNDS,AND MUCH MORE!!!!!
> 
> ...


Looked around a bit.....WOW....I saw the pic of the warehouse.Must be nice all I can say...I hope you do great business cause you seem like a really god person on here!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 3 2009, 10:55 PM~13172972
> *WE STILL GOT THE BEST SPOT AROUND. WE ARE A POWER SELLER AND ARE
> COLLECTORS CHOICE INC.WE PROVIDE THE BEST PRICES.WE ARE WORLD WIDE DISTRIBUTOR IN COLLECTABLES.HOT WHEELS,JADA TOYS,MAISTO,REVELL,LINDBERG,HOMIES,MASTER REPLICAS,TESTORS,AMT,ERTL,JOHNNY LIGHTNING,TOMY,PEEK A POOH,BARBIE,MATTEL,ACTION FIGURES,DIE CAST,MODEL KITS,LOCTERS,HOOD HOUNDS,AND MUCH MORE!!!!!
> 
> ...


when the moneys right ima drop a Cnote on them reservior dogs and scar face caddies..... 2 of the baddest ass movie cars ever!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 3 2009, 10:12 PM~13173180
> *TRU  THAT    ~  YOU  NEED  TO  POST  A  PIC  OF  THE  WAREHOUSE  BIGGS !    THESE  CATS  WOULD  FLIP !  :biggrin:
> *


ONCE YOU CLICK THE LINK IT SHOWS THE WAREHOUSE DOG. HAD TO PUT THOSE IN THERE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WE HAVE BEEN THE THE MECA OF MECAS!! IT'S PARADICE IN THIER!!  I'M STILL DIZZY FROM THE LAST TIME WE WERE THIER :cheesy:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I cannot wait to get there and take that trip up to LA. I better start saving now. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

yup!! we'll all roll up thier


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 4 2009, 01:41 AM~13174626
> *I cannot wait to get there and take that trip up to LA. I better start saving now.  :biggrin:
> *


X2!! Will be in L.A. in October...so please guys don't take it all!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

1959 Cadillac hearse resin - $35

http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-Cadillac-hearse-r...A1%7C240%3A1318

1957 Chevy 4 door Belair resin model - $30

http://cgi.ebay.com/1957-Chevy-4-door-Bela...A1%7C240%3A1318

1957 Chevy ambulance new - $80

http://cgi.ebay.com/1957chevy-ambulance-ne...A1%7C240%3A1318

Green Hornet resin - $48

http://cgi.ebay.com/Green-Hornet-resin-car...A1%7C240%3A1318

1969 Oldsmobile Vista Cruiser wagon resin -$38

http://cgi.ebay.com/1969-Oldsmobile-Vista-...A1%7C240%3A1318

1959 Mercy Parklane 4 door resin - $28

http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-Mercy-Parklane-4-...A1%7C240%3A13188


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Look at this seller , he has many Interressting things and Ready Models for sell !

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/kjkj87


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-1999-2002-Chevy-...=item563bdd2568

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm watchin that one, not sure if I'll have the $ to spend on it though.


----------

